# My Red Banded Highfin Goby and My Red Banded pistol shrimp construction video



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

The Hi Fin Red Banded Goby or Stonogobiops nematodes is a small colorful fish. Sometimes referred to as the Striped Goby, Watchman Goby or Blackray Shrimp Goby this fish can form a strange symbiotic relationship with a Pistol Shrimp. The Pistol Shrimp will spend the day burrowing a hole in which the fish and the shrimp live together.

Since the Pistol Shrimp has poor eyesight the Hi Fin Red Banded Goby stands watch for potential predators. At night, the Hi Fin Red Banded Goby will go into the burrow, and the shrimp will collapse the entrance to close it off. The next day they start the whole process over again. These two creatures have even been known to share food with each other! You can see this for yourself in the video below...


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I forgot to mention the text was from Fish Index


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

mine never stay out in the open, i only get to see them once every so often in their little cave.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

my yasha ray and candy cane pistol are regularly out in the open, they share food all the time! one of my favourite examples of symbiosis for sure! 

nice goby you have there! (got it from JnL right?)


----------

